# Sight Fishing for Bonito



## Kingfish880 (Jun 6, 2011)

Wasn't quite sure where to put this post. It was technically surf fishing...but there wasn't really -any- surf. Some of the fish were also caught on a fly rod, but meh...Here it goes. 

Made it out to the beach around noon today in hopes of casting to pompano or reds. I soon changed targets as I realized the Bonito were cruising right along shore. Saw probably 30 fish this afternoon. Caught 3 and lost one. All on very light tackle. 

My dad and his friend took their fly rods and both landed one and missed two. 

Really cool stuff to sight cast at these fish and watch as they fight over the lure. Their blistering runs out past the sandbar are quite nice too. :thumbup:

For a full report, please check the blog here: http://theflyingkayak.blogspot.com/2012/01/sight-fishing-for-bonitos.html

I'll be taking the fly rod tomorrow along with the GoPro. Hopefully I can repeat today's success. Thanks for reading!


----------



## wtbfishin (Dec 2, 2011)

Serious fun there in my book! Good report :thumbsup:


----------



## hookemup (Nov 1, 2010)

Good stuff what beach were you fishing at.


----------



## osborne311 (Aug 1, 2011)

Hmmm, might have to break out the fly rod. That looks like some fun.


----------



## NOsaints (Aug 8, 2011)

is this toward pickens or portafino?? pensacola beach right


----------



## gbliz (Jan 13, 2011)

Beautiful beach


----------



## fish-E (Feb 6, 2009)

Those are a blast to hook and reel in. Did you throw them back? The post reads like you kept them.


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

Awesome catch! 

Nothing wrong with keeping them. I have four or five in my freezer.


----------



## JD7.62 (Feb 13, 2008)

I did the same thing. It was a blast with my Ci4 3000 loaded with 6lb Ande on the Carrot Stix. I will have to get some new fly line and try em out on the fly if we get those perfect conditions again.










And yes, I know I ripped my pants. I had to chase him down during the first run.


----------



## Kingfish880 (Jun 6, 2011)

We threw them all back. They're a hoot to catch, but I've been spoiled on Pompano recently. Something about eating a bobo after that just seems wrong


----------



## Sailor50 (Nov 8, 2007)

Was down at the beach a few days ago in Destin, they were running within 20' of the shore in the breakers. Went back and got a rod and tried a gold spoon, had one hookup but got off.


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

Kingfish880 said:


> We threw them all back. They're a hoot to catch, but I've been spoiled on Pompano recently. Something about eating a bobo after that just seems wrong


I don't know about eating them, but they make great strip baits.


----------

